# Southern Hemisphere Island open for business



## Inunacho (Mar 27, 2020)

I've got a Southern Hemisphere island open for business so you Northern Hemispherers come on by.
My island isn't super developed yet and all I have is Nooks Cranny and the Able booth on the town square.

Dodo: PM me!


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ahh how exciting, I would love to visit <3 I will bring some fruits over for you as well!!


----------



## shouyou (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for doing this! I’ll bring over a stack of peaches


----------



## Hey Jude (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi I'd love to visit! I'm from a northern hemisphere island and I'll bring you some gifts from my Spring season  and some fruits!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Mar 27, 2020)

Inunacho said:


> I've got a Southern Hemisphere island open for business so you Northern Hemispherers come on by.
> My island isn't super developed yet and all I have is Nooks.  If you have fruit other than Apples it'd be nice if you could bring a few to share - thanks!
> 
> Dodo: BPPD1



I will come on by with the hook up


----------



## Tasuot (Mar 27, 2020)

I can bring some fruit over! Tysm for doing this ^_^


----------



## andipandi (Mar 27, 2020)

Ohhhh fun! I'll be visiting soon if that's alright?


----------



## Inunacho (Mar 27, 2020)

Gonna re-open!

Will edit first posts Dodo


----------



## Prophecy82 (Mar 27, 2020)

Inunacho said:


> Gonna re-open!
> 
> Will edit first posts Dodo



One or more consoles are not responding


----------



## Hey Jude (Mar 27, 2020)

Ah did you edit again? I just tried going and it said there are no islands available!


----------



## Inunacho (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry I'm gonna have to let a few people in at a time.  Please PM me!


----------



## locker (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello may I visit for a few‽ looking to collect a few bugs/fish I don’t currently have!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Mar 27, 2020)

Inunacho said:


> Sorry I'm gonna have to let a few people in at a time.  Please PM me!



Your going to get spammed with requests, lol.  At least I got to drop off my stuff before any other disconnects.   Kudos on sending out the Dodo code via PM, at least you can control the traffic now


----------



## Syndra (Mar 27, 2020)

if you're still open i'd love to come by!


----------



## Inunacho (Mar 28, 2020)

If anyone is interested there are some slots open but please PM me as the super amount of traffic was crashing the game.


----------



## Inunacho (Mar 28, 2020)

Good morning all.  I'm open again!
Please PM me for the code so the game doesn't crash!

EDIT: It's raining too so bring bait!


----------



## fawnpi (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you are still open! I can drop off some flower seeds and bells.
Sending a PM over !


----------



## Cirice (Mar 28, 2020)

I will try to come and give you a few oranges!


----------



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks for having me over! All hail the gnomish lord


----------



## Inunacho (Mar 28, 2020)

Re-opened!  Please PM for Dodo!


----------



## Inunacho (Mar 28, 2020)

Guess someone dc'ed while I was eating.
Will update this thread when I re-open later!


----------



## karleraven (Mar 29, 2020)

May i come when you reopen?


----------



## egyptianmarkos96 (Mar 29, 2020)

Would also like to come!


----------



## Inunacho (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey all, I'm re-opening for from now until around noon PST so thats about 2 hours of fishing and catching.
Theres tons of branches by my house/workbench for easy crafting of tools.
If you shake the trees like crazy, acorns will drop.

Please PM for Dodo!


----------



## Inunacho (Mar 30, 2020)

Good evening all, I'm opening up for one of the last days of shark fishing!
Feel free to use the branches by my workbench to craft what you need.
Please PM for Dodo code.


----------



## hollyester (Mar 30, 2020)

Inunacho said:


> I've got a Southern Hemisphere island open for business so you Northern Hemispherers come on by.
> My island isn't super developed yet and all I have is Nooks Cranny and the Able booth on the town square.
> 
> Dodo: PM me!



hello could I come over?


----------

